# [V] Headsets, Mäuse, Gehäuse, Tastaturen günstig!



## RoqueSenior (17. März 2013)

*[V] Headsets, Mäuse, Gehäuse, Tastaturen günstig!*

Hi Leute,

bei der Hardware, die ich anbiete, handelt es sich komplett um Neuware. Sie wurde maximal zum Erstellen von Fotos für einen Hardwareblog genutzt, wird daher auch mit der originalen Verpackung und sämtlichem Zubehör verkauft. Die Hardware wurde vorher nie angeschlossen oder benutzt. Zu den Preisen kommen ggf. Versandkosten, wer in NRW (Raum Duisburg) wohnt, kann sie aber auch gerne persönlich bei mir abholen. Fragen beantworte ich gerne per PM. 


2. Tt eSPORTS Theron Gaming Maus (OVP, noch nie ausgepackt)
- Infos + Fotos: Tt eSPORTS
- Günstigster Preis im Internet: 42,92€
- *Preis bei mir: 35€*

3. Gamecom X95 Wireless Xbox 360 Headset
- Infos + Fotos: Plantronics | GameCom® X95 | Innovatives, schnurloses Stereo-Gaming-Headset für die Xbox 360®
- Günstigster Preis im Internet: 64,84€
- *Preis bei mir: 40€*

7. QPAD MK-85 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
- Infos + Fotos: QPAD | MK-85
- Günstigster Preis im Internet: 130€
- *Preis bei mir: 90€*

9. XILENCE Coronet Gehäuse
- Infos + Fotos: Coronet
- Günstigster Preis im Internet: ca. 60€
- *Preis bei mir: 40€*


----------



## RoqueSenior (23. März 2013)

Push. Zwei Artikel wurden bereits verkauft, beim Rest wurden die Preise noch mal verringert.


----------

